

Steve Welch on getting traction (video) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/02/steve-welch-on-getting-traction.html
This interview is a bit different than the others I've done so far because of Steve's background. He sold a biotech company (as opposed to Web), which we get into in detail (he did a lot of cold calling). More than that though he just finished a book on entrepreneurship (http://waabe.us/) where he interviewed hundreds of successful entrepreneurs, and he's seen hundreds more as a partner of Dreamit Ventures (Philly's YC). So he's in a position to make some decent generalizations.<p>In the coming weeks, I'm interviewing Garry and Sachin from posterous, Justin from justin.tv, Eric Reis of the lean startup movement and Paul English from Kayak.com. If you have any questions you'd like me to ask any of these people on the subject of getting traction, please let me know.
======
epi0Bauqu
This interview is a bit different than the others I've done so far because of
Steve's background. He sold a biotech company (as opposed to Web), which we
get into in detail (he did a lot of cold calling). More than that though he
just finished a book on entrepreneurship (<http://waabe.us/>) where he
interviewed hundreds of successful entrepreneurs, and he's seen hundreds more
as a partner of Dreamit Ventures (Philly's YC). So he's in a position to make
some decent generalizations.

In the coming weeks, I'm interviewing Garry and Sachin from posterous, Justin
from justin.tv, Eric Reis of the lean startup movement and Paul English from
Kayak.com. If you have any questions you'd like me to ask any of these people
on the subject of getting traction, please let me know.

------
cullenking
I have read several commenters here on HN that have mentioned having success
with mechanical turk style twitter campaigns for generating inbound traffic. I
am curious how many of the successes out there have utilized this technique,
or if it is just too risky (getting labeled as a spammer) if it's done
distastefully.

